# 14 gallon tank stocking



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

hello there. I am going to be setting up a 14 gallon tall tank. it's the same length of a ten gallon, just taller. I had a planned on adding 8 Golden Cloud Minnows in there.

Would it be overstocked, or possible to add maybe a couple Platies? Or a couple Peppered Cory Cats? not both.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want to stock it about the same as a ten. There isn't any more surface area or swimming room. I'll say start with the minnows and once its stable and cycled, think about additions. I'd go for a trio or quartet of small cories. Platies have a nasty habit of reproducing and 30 or 40 fry will definitely make it overstocked.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds right. The whiteclouds are small and don't add much to the biomass, and with that low stocking level, you'd still have room enough for cories, no problem.


----------

